
Five reasons no one will replace Google - jmorin007
http://methainternet.wordpress.com/2008/01/25/five-reasons-no-one-will-replace-google/
======
cglee
The point is not to replace Google, but to change the rules so Google's
strengths are neutralized. I didn't dream this up, it's straight from Clayton
Christensen. Since nobody knows what the next rule changes will take effect,
anyone can be replaced insofar as any company can have only a limited number
of strengths, no matter how much they're diversified.

------
brent
No one ever said anything like this about IBM or Microsoft. This time I'm sure
the empire will stay _forever_.

~~~
Hexstream
I don't know, empires have risen and fallen since the dawn of time. You think
Google will still live in year 2500?...

~~~
immad
he was being sarcastic.

------
neilk
A linkjack from Valleywag in 2006 [[http://valleywag.com/tech/google/five-
reasons-no-one-will-re...](http://valleywag.com/tech/google/five-reasons-no-
one-will-replace-google-183892.php)]?

Anyway, companies as big and brilliant as Google don't fail, exactly. They
create ecosystems that can keep chugging along for years, as their armies of
geniuses build up layer after layer of mind-bogglingly profitable
infrastructure. Then one day they wake up and realize the market's moved to
something else and they'd have to dismantle everything to compete. Few
companies survive that phase.

It is fascinating to me that Google's main campus block (buildings 40-43) is
just a _part_ of the old SGI campus. And there really were more than 43
buildings built by SGI. They were occupying them even into the early years of
Google's ascendancy, wondering why these Google kids didn't have to pay for
their lunch.

------
bayareaguy
Their reasons:

\- Google knows semantics

\- Google has the smartest people in the world

\- Google has Marissa Mayer

\- Google is filthy rich

\- Google says it's working on AI

\- Google is not distracted

Hmm.. that's six reasons.. perhaps they should come on in again?

------
schoudha
As a Googler, I want to say that I don't agree with a single statement in this
article.

Things like "Google says it's working on AI" represents a fundamental
misunderstanding of what AI is.

------
wallflower
Survey: Will Google become self-aware first or will it be able to let you find
the missing socks you lost in the laundry?

